# Anyone have Guineas and honey bees?



## EvansNC

*Would like input on how honey bees survive in same area as Guinea Fowl. Would I have to put a fence around my 2 hives? If anyone knows what all likes eatting bees I would appreciate knowing.*


----------



## tailwagging

guineas will stand in front of the hive and eat every one of the bees that they can get, until none are left!!!!


----------



## Iddee

The strongest hive I have is in a friends yard with 15 free ranging guineas. It has been there 7 years. I have never seen a wax moth larva or wax moth in it. I wonder what the guineas are really picking off the front of the hives in SC.


----------



## justgojumpit

I would just keep the guineas away from the hives, and you will not have any problems.

justgojumpit


----------



## foxtrapper

Mu guinneas never bothered to eat my bees either. They had access to them.


----------



## tailwagging

This was in NC, Edneyville in fact. They stood right in front of the hive and ate every bee they could snap up, flying ones too. The bees swarmed the next day and was less the a 1/2 lbs of bees. It was the bees not anything on the hive.
And I am not the only one
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/search.php?searchid=2195799

(this is a search of this form for Guineas)


----------



## TRAILRIDER

Wow, what a good thread. I keep chickens, ducks, geese, guineas and peafowl.I was considering keeping bees,but never thought of the birds as being a danger to them. I knew skunks and so forth would eat them though. Food for thought, no pun intended. Mary.


----------



## tailwagging

I think you could put the hives in a pen so that the birds couldn't get too close though.


----------



## Michael Bush

I've had chickens and bees for 35 years with no issues at all. I have not had guineas but know them to be much more voracious when it comes to bugs and the story of them eating the bees would not surprise me.


----------



## billybobaz

EvansNC said:


> *Would like input on how honey bees survive in same area as Guinea Fowl. Would I have to put a fence around my 2 hives? If anyone knows what all likes eatting bees I would appreciate knowing.*


Those guinea fowl, are they useful for any thing but taking up barnyard space and acting as a watchdog? I don't remember them being particulary useful. What am I missing?


----------



## tailwagging

They are good to eat!
(hopefully they will eat fire ants)


----------



## Michael W. Smith

billybobaz said:


> Those guinea fowl, are they useful for any thing but taking up barnyard space and acting as a watchdog? I don't remember them being particulary useful. What am I missing?


Ticks. If you happen to have a tick problem in your area, guineas are good at finding them and eating them.


----------



## Callieslamb

My chickens only ate the dead bees on the ground that I ever saw. They would fight each other for the right to perch on top of the hives. The hives were in the chicken moat surrounding the garden.


----------

